

EU Funds "Universal Apps" Project - gspyrou
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/eu_funds_universal_apps_project.php

======
rfugger
Zuckerberg saying "[fragmentation is] kind of a disaster right now" in app
platforms? I guess Facebook will be adopting OpenSocial?

------
jpr
I see no reason to believe this will ever work.

These kinds of things make me really wish my country hadn't joined EU.

